

Violence is not caused by video games. A *TON* of evidence. - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/its-not-the-video-games/

======
stewie2
I think video game is a good thing, especially the GTA kind. it's a good way
to relief, so that people won't become massive killers in real life.

------
rartichoke
I think history speaks for itself. People were killing people well before
video games. The end.

